# beard algae!!!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey guys/gals,

I have new beard algae in my 5.5 gallon tank. I am running 13 watts and am dosing with flourish, Fe, and K supplements. Just added eco-complete soil to the tank. I do weekly water changes. I also am using DIY CO2 with a 2L bottle. Any suggestions to get rid of this problem???? Thanks a lot for your help.

Sean


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you tried using flourish excel as an algaecide, it’s a great tool for killing algae like this.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

I know that Excel will work...but I think that it is a temporary fix. I really hope to stabilize my levels somehow and correct the problem. I need to get the plants to outcompete the algae. AH so frustrating. I bought some amanos to perhaps eat a little bit but we will see if they do anything (i have 4 now). Thanks for the advice
sean


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

If you are dosing K and trace elements, you should think about adding nitrates and phosphates. 

Healthy, growing plants are great algae killers.

Bill


----------

